

Chrome Extensions to Make Wikipedia Clean, Usable, and Beautiful - fractalsea
http://willsewell.name/posts/2014-05-13-wiki-extens.html

======
fractalsea
Hi, OP here.

Just thought I'd add that I set up this site today. Having a personal site,
along with a blog is something I have meant to do for a long time now.

It is obviously rather minimal right now, and I would love to hear any
feedback about the site and blog style.

I hope you find the post itself useful.

